# Datenbank auslesen



## thomson (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
habe eine Datenbank. Diese lese ich nun aus und zeige die Werte in Textfeldern an.
Wenn aber in der Datenbank ein Eintrag fehlt soll dieser einfach nicht im Textfeld angezeigt werden. Bis jetzt bringt er mir noch ne Fehlermeldung, das dieser Datensatz nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gorcky (15. Juni 2004)

Poste doch bitte mal ein Stück des betreffenden Codes.


----------



## thomson (15. Juni 2004)

*OK*


```
oRS.Open "SELECT * FROM Solutions WHERE ID = " & frmIDEdit.SWID.Text, oConn
  
  SWFed1.Text = oRS!EntryType
  SWFed2.Text = oRS!Link
  SWFed3.Text = oRS!Product
  SWFed4.Text = oRS!Version
  SWFed5.Text = oRS!DateCreated
  SWFed6.Text = Format(Now, "yyyy.mm.dd")
  SWFed7.Text = oRS!PersonCreated
  SWFed8.Text = oRS!PersonChanged
  SWFed9.Text = oRS!SearchCriteria
  SWFed10.Text = oRS!EntryState
  SWFed11.Text = oRS!Synopsis
  SWFed12.Text = oRS!Solution
  SWFed13.Text = frmIDEdit.SWID.Text
    
oRS.Close
```

wenn jetzt z.B. in Link nichts steht meckert er


----------



## thomson (15. Juni 2004)

*Mir fällt grad auf!*

Er meckert nur beim Datum 


```
SWFed5.Text = oRS!DateCreated
```


----------



## thomson (15. Juni 2004)

*DANKE*

Hab es hinbekommen


----------

